# kentucky



## benellishooter (Feb 3, 2009)

does any body know of any bass fishing tournaments in kentucky that is not ungodly expensive to enter


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

If I were you I would look for a small club at kentucky in your area. Kentucky has a bass federation and small clubs hold tournys at local lakes usually for a small price. For example, my club here in ND is 35 dollars a year for membership and 25 bucks for tournaments. I am sure there are local bass clubs somewhere in the area. Google kentucky bass clubs and call them up. The small clubs are great to fish in and great way to meet new friends and anglers.

James


----------

